# the fiberglass begins



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the tank is shaped...ready for the resin and glass. undecided on the rear, i know i'm gonna fill in all the areas where the rear tire goes(top, bottom, behind seatpost etc..etc)..but have no clue yet on the skirt area.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nice, fibreglass is so much easier


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

is that just black matting u have used of black fibreglass...


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

That sounds like a awesome alternitave to the welding and bondo method. I could get this done so easily around here, Hinckley Yachts(some of the best boats built in the world) is like 10 minutes from my house and I know a shit load of people that work there. When your all done with paint and stuff on the frame post pics!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

someone gimme a skirt idea...the skirt will be filled in on all side front, back, top and bottom.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 3 2005, 10:17 PM~4132770
> *is that just black matting u have used of black fibreglass...
> *


it's grill cloth. i just use it to stretch over to get the basic shape. you can use anything stretchy, fleece or spandex work well too


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

you could of just used the fibreglass instead, thats what iv done before


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What color are you going to paint it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 3 2005, 10:25 PM~4132835
> *you could of just used the fibreglass instead, thats what iv done before
> *


If your talking about the weave mat...it's crap and i refuse to use it.

you can't really wrap chop mat around anything...it's easier to use a stretchable material first, then apply resin to it. you can just stick mat to nothing..have to have something under there to stick it to :biggrin:


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

I think skirts look ugly personally. I would just go with the tank, but if you do a skirt do something different. Like maybe cut a design out of the skirt so its not a whole skirt. I hope that made sense.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2005, 10:26 PM~4132843
> *What color are you going to paint it?
> *


it will be done in greens


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Nov 3 2005, 10:27 PM~4132857
> *I think skirts look ugly personally.  I would just go with the tank, but if you do a skirt do something different.  Like maybe cut a design out of the skirt so its not a whole skirt.  I hope that made sense.
> *


it will be done as a solid form. so it won't be just a flat piece of metal stuck onto the side like most are.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does it matter what shape it is? Are you doing a theme or anything?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 3 2005, 10:29 PM~4132886
> *Does it matter what shape it is? Are you doing a theme or anything?
> *


no not really


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

cant wait to see it finished... and you just barely started


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 3 2005, 10:31 PM~4132895
> *cant wait to see it finished... and you just barely started
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 3 2005, 10:43 PM~4133006
> *here is an example how to make fibreglass speaker boxes, but you can use the same idea on the rear skirt
> 
> heres is the glass that i used for a frame i did
> *


yea man..i'm WELL aware of fiberglassing, lol. I'm just not sure on the design i want  but good tips!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 clown'n going to be reping the fuck at the shows in 06 and DLK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I can show you an example of something that I did for another frame but the picture is on my work computer so I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 3 2005, 08:45 PM~4133025
> *yea man..i'm WELL aware of fiberglassing, lol. I'm just not sure on the design i want  but good tips!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You cold do something like this?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, that's what i was thinking for the back..all filled in and stuff.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hey what's this hole for?(the threaded one) is that part of the kickstand mount?

also, do i need the little tab that's on the right hand side?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

fender bracket


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Nov 4 2005, 07:14 PM~4139579
> *fender bracket
> *


aight..so i don't need it then


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i think im not positive tho


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

will i need to access the top of that kickstand bracket to bolt the kickstand on? i don't want to glass over it and end up having to cut it open later on, lol


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

ya u do


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Nov 4 2005, 05:25 PM~4139694
> *ya u do
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I thought you were going to make it a trike? if you are then you don't need it but if you want to switch it to a two wheeler later than you should leave it open.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 4 2005, 07:40 PM~4139803
> *I thought you were going to make it a trike? if you are then you don't need it but if you want to switch it to a two wheeler later than you should leave it open.
> *


oh yea, i forgot, lol. 

and those tabs welded on the side are for the chain guard to mount to right?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

yes, but you wont need it 1 on the crank housing and 1 on the rear cut em off.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 4 2005, 08:51 PM~4140277
> *yes, but you wont need it 1 on the crank housing and 1 on the rear cut em off.
> *


planned on it :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i cut off the extra tabs and brackets today..also got the rear skirt "frame" made..i will have it wrapped by tomorrow i think


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

few pics..just about done with the prep and i'll be ready to start glassing.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice progress


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

you should cut out the seat post


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it looking good homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 5 2005, 11:48 PM~4146429
> *you should cut out the seat post
> *


I am. I was thinking of doing something custom with it...but i think i'll just do away with it all together


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

looking good man! 
get going with the glassing now.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Nov 6 2005, 09:01 AM~4147770
> *looking good man!
> get going with the glassing now.
> *


gonna start today!


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

good. cus i need to see that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cut out the seat post


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

now lets put a neon light in there or a fish tank lmao


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Nov 6 2005, 12:17 PM~4148296
> *damn i thought you'd something more original 1ofaknd
> *


it's my first one..shutup, lol

and i'm trying to keep it simple


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 6 2005, 10:26 AM~4148362
> *it's my first one..shutup, lol
> 
> and i'm trying to keep it simple
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i got the first coats of resin on...but with the temp being so low, it's gonna several hours longer to cure. so i left it over in the shop overnight. 

I'll have more pics this week after i apply the chop mat and get everything ready for smoothing out


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

sso how are you going to mount the trike kit if it has to mount to the top wheel supports


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THATS GRILL CLOTH RIGHT? HOW ARE YOU GETTING IT TO HOLD THAT SHAPE? WHERE IS IT ATTATCHED? OR IS IT ADHESIVE BACKED?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 7 2005, 12:05 AM~4152502
> *sso how are you going to mount the trike kit if it has to mount to the top wheel supports
> *


i'm not even sure how the trike kit mounts...so i left the rear part where the wheel mounts open, and i can cut away any excess material if needed. 

anyone have a close up picture of how the trike kit attaches? so i can get an idea at least. I may even want to fiberglass the trike kit to the frame, i'm not sure


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2005, 10:27 AM~4154083
> *THATS GRILL CLOTH RIGHT?  HOW ARE YOU GETTING IT TO HOLD THAT SHAPE?  WHERE IS IT ATTATCHED?  OR IS IT ADHESIVE BACKED?
> *


I used a high strenth adhesive to temporarily secure it to the metal until the resin could be applied.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Looks good. Fond of good ol steel and bondo myself but I lik eleanring new ways of doing shit. If you can doo all of that, why not go 3D with it! Been trying to get a 3D frame going for a minute and that looks liek the ideal material to use. If you don't I damn sure will! :biggrin: 


Keep us posted on color and parts man!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea i can not wait to see it done looking good homie


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=341183]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nice pic...shows me exactly what i need to know! thanks


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

have you started glassing


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 7 2005, 06:39 PM~4157850
> *have you started glassing
> *


yea, i got the entire thing coated with resin..had to leave it to dry because the shop was cold, i'll start the layers of mat this week. 2 or 3 should be all i need. I'll have a few pics tonight of what i got done so far


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i just went and picked the frame back up, it was actually stick tacky but at least it was hard. 

here you can see the first layer of mat on the tank...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

another pic of the tank.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

lookin good so far


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and the skirt..hard shell ready for chopmat


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 7 2005, 09:19 PM~4158793
> *lookin good so far
> *


thanks, looks rough during these stages..but it'll be all smooth in no time :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

im building a fiberglassed trike 2.
but im new to using fiberglass


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo 1ofakind that shit coming out sick man 
i cant belive that fiber glass


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2005, 10:00 PM~4159121
> *yo 1ofakind that shit coming out sick man
> i cant belive that fiber glass
> *


just wait till i get the body filler on it and sanded...it'll be sweet :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i cna just imagine 
that a fast frame bulid up man


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

that's going to look wicked with that rear skirt and a trike kit!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the easy part is almost done. i got the tank layed and the rear fill in behind the seat. after it's dry i'll flip it over and do the underside and the skirt. i

it's a lot warmer out today..so it'll be dry within the hour.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and i'll cut a hole for the chain after i'm done. i'll need the trike kit and sprocket before i can do that anyway.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

That frames looking good. I cant wait to see it done. Are you gonna paint it or have someone else do it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 8 2005, 11:22 AM~4162083
> *That frames looking good. I cant wait to see it done. Are you gonna paint it or have someone else do it?
> *


ya know, i'm not sure yet. i'd like to paint it myself, but i'd also like to get murals and patterns done on it and some silver leafing. so we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2005, 10:26 AM~4162105
> *ya know, i'm not sure yet. i'd like to paint it myself, but i'd also like to get murals and patterns done on it and some silver leafing. so we'll see :biggrin:
> *


Ya I had that same problem. I have the equipment to do it, i just dont trust myself on such a high end project. I have alot of difficult spots to paint and I know if i tried to candy it it would get all messed up.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh damn i just noticed the munch munch avatar. I love that avy :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 8 2005, 11:30 AM~4162127
> *Oh damn i just noticed the munch munch avatar.  I love that avy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's a quick little tutorial on applying chop mat...











*Items needed:

*Rubber gloves (long sleeves also recommended)
*Mixing container
*Short stiff paintbrush (gonna need quite a few)
*Fiberglass resin
*MEKP (resin hardener) 
*Chop mat 
*
*
Step 1-*
Pre-cut your mat beforehand, and make sure you have all your materials in short reach. Resin sets up fairly quickly so you want to work at a pretty fast pace. Pour your resin into your mixing container. I usually only mix up 4 oz. at a time unless it's a larger project, then i'll mix more. 










*Step 2-*
Add your MEKP hardener. It's usually included with your resin if you get it from lowes are somewhere like that. Follow the directions for how much to add.










*Step 3-*
Mix your resin and hardener together. 










*Step 4-*
Make sure your area you are glassing is prepared. Grind off any strands or excess resin from previous work, and wipe it down good. Then apply a thin coat of resin to the area.









*Step 5-*
Now put your pre-cut piece of chopmat onto the area. When you apply the resin to the mat, you do not want to brush it on. You want to make a stabbing motion at the mat to saturate it. 









*Step 6-*
Repeat step 5. However many layers you are doing..you want to do them all at the same time. If you do have to let it dry, then you can sand it prior to applying the next layer. Any excess drips or stray strands of mat will harden and can be removed with a grinder or air sander.










and that's all there is too it. I'll do another one for the duraglass and filler work later on.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

alright, i got all the glass finished and it's so hard you could drive a car over it! :biggrin: 

I sanded the entire thing down with some 24 grit to knock down the high spots.

Here's where i'm at now, next step is to apply the duraglass.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

OH YEA IT LOOKS HELLA TIGHT


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah niceee


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

What is that in the rear skirt, wood or cardboard or something else.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Nov 9 2005, 01:49 AM~4168852
> *What is that in the rear skirt, wood or cardboard or something else.
> *


1/2 piece of mdf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie can not wait till it is done


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

sick!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got the duraglass on today..gonna sand it right now


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

fukkin seksi


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

cant wait to see it all sanded... now im really keen to start a 3rd frame


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 9 2005, 04:20 PM~4172859
> *cant wait to see it all sanded... now im really keen to start a 3rd frame
> *


ask and you shall recieveth! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and this isn't the final coat. i will use rage gold for the final coat. this is just duraglass, which is fiberglass reinforced filler for filling holes and shit. i gotta go back and touch up some spots i sanded through still.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

lookin good

reply #100


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 9 2005, 05:57 PM~4173156
> *lookin good
> 
> post #100
> *


it was 101 assjack :rofl:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

okay i ment reply


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 9 2005, 05:06 PM~4173218
> *okay i ment reply
> *


either way..it still wasn't 100..you were 101, lol


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

but the first 1 isnt exactly a reply and it said 100 replies


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Uh....I have an interesting question...but i'm not gonna ask it here cuzz if I'm right and your wrong I dont want you to look really really silly...so get at me sometime.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

is the ? for me


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT anymore progress


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 7 2005, 05:39 PM~4357696
> *TTT anymore progress
> *


nope...got other things working right now and don't have the funds for this project at this moment..things will get going again in january i'm sure


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Boooooooooooo! Then again....I wont be doing much on my project till then either.




"We can have a build off dude, that would be so suhweet!"


:roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 7 2005, 07:45 PM~4358738
> *Boooooooooooo! Then again....I wont be doing much on my project till then either.
> "We can have a build off dude, that would be so suhweet!"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

you should photoshop some sort of biker build off pic for this shit then :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I suck at graphics. :tears:

























:roflmao:


----------



## Rhewdude (Nov 26, 2005)

here a bike i done with styrofoam and houseofkolors paint


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhewdude_@Dec 7 2005, 09:22 PM~4359537
> *here a bike i done with styrofoam and houseofkolors paint
> *


seen that at the show..it's a good idea, but i felt the body work could have been a lot straighter  props for trying something different though


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is true ^^^^^


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm curious though..did you glass over the foam with no problems? the resin didn't eat through it at all?

or did you just bondo right over the top of it? lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 8 2005, 05:51 AM~4359722
> *i'm curious though..did you glass over the foam with no problems? the resin didn't eat through it at all?
> 
> or did you just bondo right over the top of it? lol
> *


I tried my hand at a styrofoam frame also. You can buy some styrofoam home insulation at Home Depot at like $9 for a huge 6' x 8' sheet and its about 1/4" thick

I did not know about the liquid resin and stretch cloth and just put that fiberglass mat on top and used Elmer's glue to tac it on (didn't work that great) and then put the resin over it and sanded it. It was a pain because I kept sanding down too much and sanded down to the mat and had to re-resin that area :uh: 

Now that I know about the stretch cloth and liquid resin idea I may try again :happysad:

What's the Duraglass though? :dunno: Is that like a bondo type material? take a pic of the containers of the materials you used so we can see what type to go with


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Duraglass is a type of bondo, it just has fibreglass mixed in with it.. i think


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

only thnag bad about foam there is twice adn much work i will stick with metal lmao but i love to see other bike done diffirent


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 12 2005, 12:31 AM~4386689
> *I tried my hand at a styrofoam frame also.  You can buy some styrofoam home insulation at Home Depot at like $9 for a huge 6' x 8' sheet and its about 1/4" thick
> 
> I did not know about the liquid resin and stretch cloth and just put that fiberglass mat on top and used Elmer's glue to tac it on (didn't work that great)  and then put the resin over it and sanded it.  It was a pain because I kept sanding down too much and sanded down to the mat and had to re-resin that area  :uh:
> ...


duraglass is made by USC. it's fiberglassed reinforced body filler. you can fill large holes with it and build up spots thicker that you can't normally do with regular final filler.


for the reinforced filler..









Final filler


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thinkin of putting this up for sale when i get it in primer. Wanna do a two wheeler instead, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

anybody think they might be interested in purchasing this trike frame?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anymore recent pics?


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

for how much?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2006, 10:31 AM~4692950
> *anymore recent pics?
> *


no, i need to do the rest of the body work and prime it before i actually sell it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood_@Jan 24 2006, 11:53 AM~4693366
> *for how much?
> *


150-200 range?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2006, 09:31 AM~4692950
> *anymore recent pics?
> *


doing bodywork today..may even have it primed. pics to come!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

just a question wheres the chain hole :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jan 31 2006, 03:07 PM~4743463
> *just a question wheres the chain hole  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it's not cut out yet

already been asked a few pages back


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

will fiberglass work on subwoofers? will it crack??? and is bondo needed afterwards???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 31 2006, 03:25 PM~4743618
> *will fiberglass work on subwoofers? will it crack??? and is bondo needed afterwards???
> *


 :ugh: 

uh...no


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

shot a coat of primer on it so i can block it straight.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 31 2006, 02:25 PM~4743618
> *will fiberglass work on subwoofers? will it crack??? and is bondo needed afterwards???
> *


yes no yes


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 31 2006, 03:37 PM~4743694
> *yes no yes
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 05:38 PM~4743702
> *:twak:
> *


i was askin cus i always see those suvs with the backs all donwe up n the only thing i could think was fiberglass


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 02:38 PM~4743702
> *:twak:
> *


Come on, quit using that stick and put up yo hands up son you cant take me.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

im unfadeable


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 31 2006, 03:52 PM~4743813
> *im unfadeable
> *


your retarded


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 31 2006, 03:49 PM~4743783
> *i was askin cus i always see those suvs with the backs all donwe up n the only thing i could think was fiberglass
> *


you don't use fiberglass on the actual sub...that's just the box it's in


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 02:54 PM~4743834
> *your retarded
> *


im retarded your the 1 that tried to suspend me for 1 hour then your punk ass had me suspended for like 2 and 1/2 weeks and you said it was an accident sure i believe yo punk ass


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 31 2006, 04:06 PM~4743868
> *im retarded your the 1 that tried to suspend me for 1 hour then your punk ass had me suspended for like 2 and 1/2 weeks and you said it was an accident sure i believe yo punk ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

want to do it again?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 04:13 PM~4743905
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> want to do it again?
> *


lol im down homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

almost done...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dose it have dimond tank????????


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

HEY 1OFAKND


1lowimpala has just signed up as 1ofamike... ban that sucka.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice frame man... but no hole for the chain?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 31 2006, 09:04 PM~4746113
> *very nice frame man... but no hole for the chain?? :biggrin:
> *


damnit man!!! we've been through this!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 31 2006, 08:25 PM~4745817
> *HEY 1OFAKND
> 1lowimpala has just signed up as 1ofamike... ban that sucka.
> *


yea he's lame :twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 31 2006, 08:17 PM~4745753
> *dose it have dimond tank????????
> *


no, but it sorta does have that 3D look going on with the way the front came out 

here's another angle..


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks real good bro!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 05:55 PM~4743838
> *you don't use fiberglass on the actual sub...that's just the box it's in
> *


well obviously im not gonna put it over the sub... but seeing that a sub will shake anything its put into i thot maybe it would crack but i guess questions arent acceptable to you


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 31 2006, 10:07 PM~4746650
> *well obviously im not gonna put it over the sub... but seeing that a sub will shake anything its put into i thot maybe it would crack  but i guess questions arent acceptable to you
> *


the way you said it was. "can i use it on a subwoofer?" that really doesn't make much sense worded that way.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 31 2006, 01:25 PM~4743618
> *will fiberglass work on subwoofers? will it crack??? and is bondo needed afterwards???
> *





Yup...sounds stupid to me too.  A good question would have been..


"Can I use fiberglass to make sub enclosures/boxes and is bondo needed afterwards?"



But no...it has to be a stupid question and then at the risk of handling it like a mature adult and saying "my bad...I meant......" its turned around on someone else.


Many moons ago when I was a youngster I was always told "Stupid questions get stupid answers." and "Whoever said there was no such thing as a dumb question....is dumb."


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

frame will probably be finished and ready to sell this week. asking price will be 150.00. with primer.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 08:55 PM~4747058
> *frame will probably be finished and ready to sell this week. asking price will be 150.00. with primer.
> *



I'll give you 2 sticks of gum and a half eaten hotdog. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 06:14 PM~4745718
> *almost done...
> *


Wow! I like what you did with the front.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 31 2006, 10:59 PM~4747099
> *I'll give you 2 sticks of gum and a half eaten hotdog. :dunno:
> *


is it still housed in a half eaten hotdog shaped casing of yeast and flour?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2006, 11:01 PM~4747113
> *Wow! I like what you did with the front.
> *


 thanks


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 09:03 PM~4747132
> *is it still housed in a half eaten hotdog shaped casing of yeast and flour?
> *



Of course...along with pureed tomato and liquified mustard seed. :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 31 2006, 11:04 PM~4747148
> *Of course...along with pureed tomato and liquified mustard seed. :0
> *


damn, that's tough to pass up. i'll let you know, we might have a trade :barf:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

i like it..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

what is you have a 2 wheeler.. :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 1 2006, 02:58 PM~4751961
> *what is you have a 2 wheeler.. :0
> *


this is a trike frame


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

might be sold!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 3 2006, 09:33 PM~4771571
> *might be sold!!
> *


to who?


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

damn looks clean....


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i can't believe the low quality of the pictures you are taking


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 4 2006, 01:12 AM~4772755
> *i can't believe the low quality of the pictures you are taking
> *


i cant believe its not butter


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 4 2006, 01:12 AM~4772755
> *i can't believe the low quality of the pictures you are taking
> *


i can't use the flash indoors, makes them look horrible. and no batteries in my camera so no outdoor pictures.


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

damn thats smooth


"i cant believe its not butter"

fuckin funny cunt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 3 2006, 10:39 PM~4771607
> *to who?
> *


another member of str8' clownin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres da hole for the chain 2 slide through in the back


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2006, 08:33 PM~4791556
> *wheres da hole for the chain 2 slide through in the back
> *


should i smack you now..or later?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2006, 06:35 PM~4791568
> *should i smack you now..or later?
> *




:roflmao: I vote now.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yall seen that shirt "do you wanna get f*cked up now or later?" and then it got some now and laters on the front?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2006, 07:35 PM~4791568
> *should i smack you now..or later?
> *


i dunno.... smack and u get smacked back.... u said its a trike right...im just curious.. i dont mess with trikes much.. just asked a simple question kneegrow


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2006, 09:23 PM~4792027
> *i dunno.... smack and u get smacked back.... u said its a trike right...im just curious.. i dont mess with trikes much.. just asked a simple question KNEEGROW
> *


Oooooooohhhhhhhhh I finally understand it, took me a couple minutes. *****, who the man??!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 6 2006, 08:25 PM~4792042
> *Oooooooohhhhhhhhh I finally understand it, took me a couple minutes.  *****, who the man??!!
> *


lol....ur da man... man..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2006, 09:23 PM~4792027
> *i dunno.... smack and u get smacked back.... u said its a trike right...im just curious.. i dont mess with trikes much.. just asked a simple question kneegrow
> *


try reading the topic before replying  been asked probably five times already


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2006, 08:36 PM~4792047
> *try reading the topic before replying   been asked probably five times already
> *


yea i know its a trike.... but aint they surpose 2 have a hole too.....  :dunno:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I guess not?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 6 2006, 09:38 PM~4792062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 6 2006, 09:47 PM~4792162
> *I guess not?
> *


you people are killing me with this shit :uh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ooooooooo u cursed

























j/p


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

OOOO.. I DIDNT FEEL LIKE READING BACK DAT FAR.... U COULD OF JUST ANSWERED DAT DA 1ST TIME... ITS NOT DAT HARD 2 TYPE.... "ILL CUT IT OUT LATER"


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2006, 09:54 PM~4792232
> *OOOO.. I DIDNT FEEL LIKE READING BACK DAT FAR.... U COULD OF JUST ANSWERED DAT DA 1ST TIME... ITS NOT DAT HARD 2 TYPE.... "ILL CUT IT OUT LATER"
> *


i've said it PLENTY of times already...it's not that hard to read either.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2006, 09:55 PM~4792242
> *i've said it PLENTY of times already...it's not that hard to read either.
> *



all of these posts could have been avoided with answering the question again.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2006, 11:15 PM~4792753
> *all of these posts could have been avoided with answering the question again.
> *


it's the principal of the matter


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

"It's the pricipalities." "You smokin my shit too?"


----------



## &oft&ider (Feb 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2006, 07:55 PM~4792242
> *i've said it PLENTY of times already...it's not that hard to read either.
> *


I remember reading that back when you mentioned it. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

come on you know there is a bunch of lazy ass fucks that do not want to read or do reseach


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I pm'd you^^

1ofakind when are you finishing the fiberglass tutorial? I need it Im about to do my bike


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 7 2006, 03:38 PM~4796399
> *I pm'd you^^
> 
> 1ofakind  when are you finishing the fiberglass tutorial?  I need it Im about to do my bike
> *


eh, it's done. all you have to do after your mat is applied, is bondo and sand


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 7 2006, 03:06 PM~4796568
> *eh, it's done. all you have to do after your mat is applied, is bondo and sand
> *


wheres more pics of it? is it painted yet? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looking good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 7 2006, 04:35 PM~4796778
> *wheres more pics of it? is it painted yet? :biggrin:
> *


the tutorial is done..not the frame.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

*OK HERE IS THE CHAIN HOLE!!* :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 1 2006, 07:18 PM~4956835
> *OK HERE IS THE CHAIN HOLE!!  :uh:
> *




You puttin a gate chain on there? Or the chain to tie up your pooch? GOD DAMN! :roflmao: Looks good bro.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 2 2006, 09:59 AM~4959283
> *You puttin a gate chain on there? Or the chain to tie up your pooch? GOD DAMN! :roflmao: Looks good bro.
> *


well hell, it was the smallest hole bit i had, lol. inch and a half. lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i could sworn that was a photoshop


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LOOKS KILLER MAN


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 2 2006, 01:43 PM~4961012
> *i could sworn that was a photoshop
> *


looks like it a little huh, lol. i painted the inside black first, probably why :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I like it alot!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

it looks really good!!!


----------

